# Craftsman Infrared Thermometer



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Purchased a used IR Thermometer. Hoping the seller (who had A+ on eBay







) didnt send me a defunct unit (or maybe it got damaged in shipping).

at any rate, anytime I try and measure the temp of anything, it gives quickly an "OL" error. Overload? im guessing...

I reset, put fresh batteries, tried both Cel and Far tempture settings and still, it'll start looking at the temp.. and then in about 2 secs it'll jump to OL.

ANyone have an idea? I've already emailed the seller to deal with that portion, but was wondering if anyone had any exp with this.

I can't google anything on that error. I tried calling the company that makes the unit for Sears, (Extech) but they are always busy.










thanks!


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

sorry

I just reread and see you tried the reset


----------

